# استبدل



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي استفسار بخصوص الفعل: استبدل
عندما أقول: استبدلت الكتاب بالقلم. ما الذي كان معي وما الذي أصبح معي؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
ورد في المعجم الغني:

اِسْتَبْدَلَ : 
[ ب د ل ]. ( فعل : سداسي متعد بحرف ). اِسْتَبْدَلْتُ ، أَسْتَبْدِلُ ، اِسْتَبْدِلْ ، مصدر اِسْتِبْدَالٌ . :- اِسْتَبْدَلَ ملابِسَهُ :-: غَيَّرَهَا . :- اِسْتَبْدَلَ قَمِيصاً بِآخَرَ :- ( *الباء تَدْخُلُ على الْمَتروكِ* ) البقرة آية 61 أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ ( قرآن ).
*المعجم: *الغني
الباء تدخل على المتروك. فجملتك تعني أنه كان معك القلم وأصبح معك الكتاب. لكن -حسب فهمي ـ لو ذكرت المتروك (أي القلم) وحده دون أن تذكر المأخوذ (أي الكتاب) لحذفت الباء. فهناك جملتان:

استبدلت الكتاب بالقلم
استبدلت القلم

هاتان الجملتان لهما نفس المعنى. ففي كلتيهما القلم هو المتروك.


----------



## barkoosh

صحيح أن المعاجم والاستعمال القرآني يجعل إدخال الباء على المتروك، غير أنّه شاع في الماضي وحتّى اليوم إدخال الباء على المأخوذ أيضاً. وهذا ما دفع البعض إلى القول إنّ ذلك يتقرّر بحسب السياق. أما اليوم فأظن أن الاستخدام الشائع هو إدخال الباء على المأخوذ (بصرف النظر عما تقوله المعاجم). وحين تقول: "استبدلت الكتاب بالقلم"، نفهم من ذلك أنني تركت الكتاب وأخذت القلم.
.يمكنك مراجعة هذه المناقشة المسهبة للموضوع


----------



## Matat

أجل. فيرجع الأمر وفقا للاستخدام المراد، أي الاستخدام الفصيح أم الاستخدام الشائع الحديث.


----------



## beirut-ya-beirut

شكراَ لكم، فجئت إلى الموقع استكشافاً توضيح هذه المسأل!


----------



## Matat

بعد البحث وجدت أني كنت مخطئا عندما قلت التالي:




Matat said:


> لكن -حسب فهمي ـ لو ذكرت المتروك (أي القلم) وحده دون أن تذكر المأخوذ (أي الكتاب) لحذفت الباء.


وجدت أن المنصوب هو المأخوذ حتى إن لم تذكر الباء (بالمعنى الفصيح).


----------

